
Silicon Zoo - manjana
https://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/index.html
======
mattbillenstein
I have one in here!

[https://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/pages/cincinnatibearc...](https://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/pages/cincinnatibearcats.html)

